# New P380



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Just ordered a Kahr P380. Not a good time to buy, but the deal was too hard to pass up. $299.00 and fee shipping. I already have two CM9's and a CW380 and love them. Alway's believe in one range gun and one for carry. Plus I had intended on getting a couple of extra mags anyway and the P series will give me a lifetime warranty and a few other benefits like night sights etc.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Just ordered a Kahr P380. Not a good time to buy, but the deal was too hard to pass up. $299.00 and fee shipping. I already have two CM9's and a CW380 and love them. Alway's believe in one range gun and one for carry. Plus I had intended on getting a couple of extra mags anyway and the P series will give me a lifetime warranty and a few other benefits like night sights etc.


Have you received the new Kahr yet?


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

It has been shipped, due to arrive Tue. (much faster than I anticipated). Now if Virginia can keep it together I will on the outdoor range on Wed.


----------

